# Dog or Husband?



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

This may sound silly, but those of you that may have read my other threads know that I have been having issues with my H for awhile. We have a dog that we have had for 4 years, we got him as a puppy. He was never real enthusiatic about the dog, mainly because it wasn't the breed he would have chosen, but he did agree to it at the time. All the care of the dog has been on my all this time, vet bill, medicine, obedience training, cleaning up the yard.... He doesn't like that the dog likes to lay on the sofa and beds, and because the dog is a beagle, he will steal any food within his reach and I haven't been able to break him of that. Other than that he's a good dog, but my H is constantly yelling at him for everything, and then getting upset at me for not being able to make him behave the way he wants him to. Yesterday, H yelled at the dog for being on the sofa, then found out that the dog had eaten some cheese he had left out. He just lost it and kept yelling at the dog, then started throwing stuff at him until he went and hid under the bed. I said this is the last straw, I can deal with this anymore and I put an ad in the paper for the dog. But I wonder if I'm making the wrong choice. Ladies, would you keep the husband or the dog?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

The dog. Hands down. Especially in your case.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just glanced at your other threads and I say you keep the dog and get rid of the husband. I think you think the same or you wouldn't have posted this question. Just the fact you are even considering this choice should speak volumes.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

mace17 said:


> This may sound silly, but those of you that may have read my other threads know that I have been having issues with my H for awhile. We have a dog that we have had for 4 years, we got him as a puppy. He was never real enthusiatic about the dog, mainly because it wasn't the breed he would have chosen, but he did agree to it at the time. All the care of the dog has been on my all this time, vet bill, medicine, obedience training, cleaning up the yard.... He doesn't like that the dog likes to lay on the sofa and beds, and because the dog is a beagle, he will steal any food within his reach and I haven't been able to break him of that. Other than that he's a good dog, but my H is constantly yelling at him for everything, and then getting upset at me for not being able to make him behave the way he wants him to. Yesterday, H yelled at the dog for being on the sofa, then found out that the dog had eaten some cheese he had left out. He just lost it and kept yelling at the dog, then started throwing stuff at him until he went and hid under the bed. I said this is the last straw, I can deal with this anymore and I put an ad in the paper for the dog. But I wonder if I'm making the wrong choice. Ladies, would you keep the husband or the dog?


He's abusive to an innocent dog. A dog has the intellectual capacity of a toddler. So, he's basically abusing a living creature with the mentality of a one or two year old. 

If he's abusive to an innocent creature like a dog, and get's angry because the dog doesn't act like a 30 year old human, that's concerning. 

As for the abuse, maybe you or the children are next. 

Talk to him about this. If he doesn't listen, keep the dog and put an ad in the paper for someone to adopt your immature, tyrannical husband.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Any man who would take his anger and frustration out on a dog the way you describe....dog over man hands down!

Free To A Good Home: Husband, house broken and moderately well trained. Some issues with control and anger, tends to be a douche bag. Please contact for more info. Moving soon so husband must be rehoused quickly!


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

My wife is not as fond of our cats as I am. However, she treats them good and respects that I adore the two felines. That is how it should be. 

I would pass on the husband. Taking his frustrations out on an animal is weak. His problem is with you. That is who he should be addressing.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I feel bad for you that you would even have to consider getting rid of your doggie, put the ad in the paper for the husband instead.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

In your situation with your husband, I would keep the dog and get rid of the husband. I would get rid of the husband even if there were no dog to consider.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Take your husband to the pound.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Regardless of your relationship with your H, get your dog trained. 

It should not be eating people food. It should listen to commands. It should not behave like a person.

Everyone loves a well-trained dog


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

mace17 said:


> This may sound silly, but those of you that may have read my other threads know that I have been having issues with my H for awhile. We have a dog that we have had for 4 years, we got him as a puppy. He was never real enthusiatic about the dog, mainly because it wasn't the breed he would have chosen, but he did agree to it at the time. All the care of the dog has been on my all this time, vet bill, medicine, obedience training, cleaning up the yard.... He doesn't like that the dog likes to lay on the sofa and beds, and because the dog is a beagle, he will steal any food within his reach and I haven't been able to break him of that. Other than that he's a good dog, but my H is constantly yelling at him for everything, and then getting upset at me for not being able to make him behave the way he wants him to. Yesterday, H yelled at the dog for being on the sofa, then found out that the dog had eaten some cheese he had left out. He just lost it and kept yelling at the dog, then started throwing stuff at him until he went and hid under the bed. I said this is the last straw, I can deal with this anymore and I put an ad in the paper for the dog. But I wonder if I'm making the wrong choice. Ladies, would you keep the husband or the dog?


Have your husband put down.


----------



## owenHorton1987 (Oct 28, 2013)

mace17 said:


> This may sound silly, but those of you that may have read my other threads know that I have been having issues with my H for awhile. We have a dog that we have had for 4 years, we got him as a puppy. He was never real enthusiatic about the dog, mainly because it wasn't the breed he would have chosen, but he did agree to it at the time. All the care of the dog has been on my all this time, vet bill, medicine, obedience training, cleaning up the yard.... He doesn't like that the dog likes to lay on the sofa and beds, and because the dog is a beagle, he will steal any food within his reach and I haven't been able to break him of that. Other than that he's a good dog, but my H is constantly yelling at him for everything, and then getting upset at me for not being able to make him behave the way he wants him to. Yesterday, H yelled at the dog for being on the sofa, then found out that the dog had eaten some cheese he had left out. He just lost it and kept yelling at the dog, then started throwing stuff at him until he went and hid under the bed. I said this is the last straw, I can deal with this anymore and I put an ad in the paper for the dog. But I wonder if I'm making the wrong choice. Ladies, would you keep the husband or the dog?


Certainly Dog.


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

Two separate issues here. Its in your best interest, and the dogs, to have him obedience trained. Eating any food/scraps he can find can be dangerous to his health. 

As for the husbands treatment of the dog...Purely unacceptable! This might sound overboard, but I think the man needs some counseling. Anger management, communication improvement techniques, etc. I wouldn't throw either one away, dog or man, over just this issue, unless the man refuses to acknowledge his pet treatment is inappropriate and he doesn't want to change it.

But lets say all is equal. You get the dog some training (and the dog owners, lol). Hubby agrees to get some help with his approach (to you & the dog). Its my personal opinion that when sharing a space/home with an animal, there needs to be some compromise on whats acceptable. (dog ok on one particular sofa or chair, but not in/on the bedding, that kind of thing.)


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

HangingOnHope said:


> Two separate issues here. Its in your best interest, and the dogs, to have him obedience trained. Eating any food/scraps he can find can be dangerous to his health.
> 
> As for the husbands treatment of the dog...Purely unacceptable! This might sound overboard, but I think the man needs some counseling. Anger management, communication improvement techniques, etc. I wouldn't throw either one away, dog or man, over just this issue, unless the man refuses to acknowledge his pet treatment is inappropriate and he doesn't want to change it.
> 
> But lets say all is equal. You get the dog some training (and the dog owners, lol). Hubby agrees to get some help with his approach (to you & the dog). Its my personal opinion that when sharing a space/home with an animal, there needs to be some compromise on whats acceptable. (dog ok on one particular sofa or chair, but not in/on the bedding, that kind of thing.)


I have no idea how to train a dog, especially one that instinctively is bred to follow its nose, to leave food alone. We did work on that in obedience training, but even though we got all the way through intermediate he didn't really do so well with that one. I have tried mouse traps, a shock collar, rattling the can of pebbles....etc and nothing works, he only will steal food when nobody is in the room so it's hard to catch him in the act. I simply can't afford a private dog trainer at this point, and with working 2 jobs I'm not home enough to work with him. H doesn't believe in dog trainers, says you should be able to yell at the dog when you find out something bad that he did and he will know enough not to do it next time. According to him, either the dog is stupid or I'm lazy for not training him better. I know the dog is simply following his instincts, and if I find that he has gotten into some food I left in range, I simply accept that it is my fault and don't get upset with the dog for doing what nature intended him to do. Maybe I'm too passive, I don't know but I have had hound dogs before and I know how they are. H has only had collie/sheltie/aussie type dogs before and they are easier to train in this way. 
I do agree with some of the other posters though - I have had to get rid of dogs before for a man and said I'd never do that again. The dogs usually turn out to be smarter and more loyal than the men.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

mace17 said:


> I have no idea how to train a dog, especially one that instinctively is bred to follow its nose, to leave food alone. We did work on that in obedience training, but even though we got all the way through intermediate he didn't really do so well with that one. I have tried mouse traps, a shock collar, rattling the can of pebbles....etc and nothing works, he only will steal food when nobody is in the room so it's hard to catch him in the act. I simply can't afford a private dog trainer at this point, and with working 2 jobs I'm not home enough to work with him. H doesn't believe in dog trainers, says you should be able to yell at the dog when you find out something bad that he did and he will know enough not to do it next time. According to him, either the dog is stupid or I'm lazy for not training him better. I know the dog is simply following his instincts, and if I find that he has gotten into some food I left in range, I simply accept that it is my fault and don't get upset with the dog for doing what nature intended him to do. Maybe I'm too passive, I don't know but I have had hound dogs before and I know how they are. H has only had collie/sheltie/aussie type dogs before and they are easier to train in this way.
> I do agree with some of the other posters though - I have had to get rid of dogs before for a man and said I'd never do that again. The dogs usually turn out to be smarter and more loyal than the men.


Further proof that your husband is a worthless ass. Do the dog a favor, and check with local rescues, and get the ad out of the paper. God only knows where he could end up that way! He could end up a bait dog in a dog fighting ring. 

Good lord woman, what else do you need for proof that you need to divorce this man????????


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with getting rid of the husband. But as far as the dog and food goes... You have to be smarter than the dog. Don't leave food out unattended and in his reach. Problem solved, no?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swade87 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dog! Dogs love you unconditionally. Iffy husbands.. not so much!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Get rid of the husband and get another beagle! Everybody should have at least 2 dogs!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

haven't read your other threads so don't know about if your husband is a keeper or not.

But I will comment on your choice of dog breed. beagles were breed for hunting and it is very difficult to train them as good as some other breeds for a family pet. impossible ....no but as you mentioned yourself you have little experiance training dogs.

most aminal experts would sugest that you pick a breed that fits your life style, sourrindings etc,etc. and you dropped the ball on this one.

beagle are also notourious for running away when ever they get a chance or a snif of something like a bunny or a deer. 


maybe the answer is to trade them both in for a better fit . most likley the beagle is not as happy as he would living on a farm or in a rurual are with owners who would know how to train him better.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

PBear said:


> I agree with getting rid of the husband. But as far as the dog and food goes... You have to be smarter than the dog. Don't leave food out unattended and in his reach. Problem solved, no?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I do, and when I forget and leave something where he can get it, I figure its my fault.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

My beagle lived her whole life with me in apartments and townhomes. Granted, when she was young, we took a LOT of walks--usually a couple of hours a day all told. She was trained to bark/bay only when there was a reason (e.g. someone at the door or similar), walked beautifully on a leash, never ran off and was a great companion dog. I miss her terribly and it's been three years since she passed away. 

I will say though that with any scent hound, training their "snacking" tendencies is probably the biggest challenge. It just goes against their biology and since beagles aren't as overbred as say, Labradors, they're usually clever enough to find a way to what they want. They're also stubborn as all get out (or at least my girl was!) and have to be rewarded for good behavior rather than punished for bad.

Or as I always said, it was like having a 2 year old forever


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> haven't read your other threads so don't know about if your husband is a keeper or not.
> 
> But I will comment on your choice of dog breed. beagles were breed for hunting and it is very difficult to train them as good as some other breeds for a family pet. impossible ....no but as you mentioned yourself you have little experiance training dogs.
> 
> ...


Actually, he is quite well-behaved for a beagle. He has had free run quite a few times and he does not run off. In fact he usually follows me everywhere, whether outside or in the house. I'm sure he probably would love living in a more rural area more where he could run free more often though.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Delete the ad pronto so you don't do anything you may regret.

The dog will still be with you in two years giving you unconditional love.

The husband in two years...


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

COGypsy said:


> My beagle lived her whole life with me in apartments and townhomes. Granted, when she was young, we took a LOT of walks--usually a couple of hours a day all told. She was trained to bark/bay only when there was a reason (e.g. someone at the door or similar), walked beautifully on a leash, never ran off and was a great companion dog. I miss her terribly and it's been three years since she passed away.
> 
> I will say though that with any scent hound, training their "snacking" tendencies is probably the biggest challenge. It just goes against their biology and since beagles aren't as overbred as say, Labradors, they're usually clever enough to find a way to what they want. They're also stubborn as all get out (or at least my girl was!) and have to be rewarded for good behavior rather than punished for bad.
> 
> Or as I always said, it was like having a 2 year old forever


That sounds so much like my Wilson! He isn't quite that good, but stubborn and clever definitely describes him. I love a hound dog's personality, they have unique personalities and are definitely a challenge at times.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

My girl was almost 16 when we had to let her go. I always said that she was hanging on in the hopes that she would grow thumbs and _actually_ be able to flip us off when we told her "no"!


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

Your husband needs some training too.


----------



## Almost There (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd keep the dog. 

My dad was abusive to my dogs growing up. Not a LOT... but enough to where if he was in a mood, I'd run find Pebbles before he did and sit there hugging her until he walked off to find something else to take his anger out on. He would yell at her, sometimes kick her if he was really upset. My mom (and I!) HATED this about him, and he got in trouble constantly for it.

I will never, ever be with anyone who is the least bit abusive to my animals. Ever!!! Because if something ever happened to me, they'd be taking care of my animals, and what if I couldn't trust them? And, God forbid, what about if we have KIDS together? Yikes.

Also.. his "you should be able to yell at it and it'll stop" philosophy is very worrisome. I mean, he's a grown up now... right?

Pull the ad, kick the husband out, and find a new man who loves animals like you do. My partner is amazing with animals, loves them like I do, is super gentle and kind and wants a farm with all sorts of critters. Get one like him.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

The main reason I wanted to find a new home for the dog is because H has been threatening to take his collar off and just let him go. I know Wilson would come back, and I also know he's microchipped so even without the collar he would be found. But it seems like such a cruel thing and I think if he got mad enough he would really do it. 
I told my son tonight that we may have to find a new home for the dog. He was very sad and asked if we could get rid of dad instead.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Look, your marriage is a disaster based on your threads, and yet you just keep asking the same questions over and over about your husband instead of doing anything to free yourself and your family from him. If that's the case and you really aren't ever going to leave your husband, then yes, please, make sure the dog goes to a good home before your husband makes sure the dog "runs away" or worse.

I would ask you, though, if you really want your _child _living with a man that you don't even trust around your dog. Your dog at least has a fighting chance, but your son has no defense.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Smart kid.

Seriously. What is so amazing about your husband that any of this behavior is worth sticking around for? He's threatening animals, won't support his kids....what gives? If you're making enough money to cover all the household expenses, you're making enough to cover those expenses in another house.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The dog. When I decided to divorce, the dog was the only loyal creature in the house and had been nicer, longer! Besides, the dog was better looking than my ex wife!


----------



## Almost There (Oct 23, 2013)

mace17 said:


> The main reason I wanted to find a new home for the dog is because H has been threatening to take his collar off and just let him go. I know Wilson would come back, and I also know he's microchipped so even without the collar he would be found. But it seems like such a cruel thing and I think if he got mad enough he would really do it.
> *I told my son tonight that we may have to find a new home for the dog. He was very sad and asked if we could get rid of dad instead.*


Honestly, do you need any more confirmation than that?

That is sad.


----------



## Boogiemaster (Oct 11, 2012)

Your dog says 


I'm cheaper to feed don't watch porn and don't get angry unless I see a cat.

Kick your husband out and we can live happily ever after


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Get rid of the husband and keep the dog. Your husband shows you zero respect. His attitude towards the dog is very concerning.

As far as the food goes, the "leave it" command works pretty well.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

Another hand up for the dog. Of course I'm biased because I live with a beagle and another dog who is half beagle. Anyone who abuses a dog like that is not someone to be in a relationship with.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

Boogiemaster said:


> Your dog says
> 
> 
> I'm cheaper to feed don't watch porn and don't get angry unless I see a cat.
> ...


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Dog.

BTW - I had a particularly stubborn dog that I adopted; her previous owner allowed her on the furniture. I bought 2 "scat mats" (6'x2') to spread out on the sofas when not at home. They emit an ear piercing sound if an animal jumped up on them. (I didn't want the ones that shock an animal.) 

Dogs can be trained to leave food alone - but it requires discipline for both of you. ONLY give food in their bowl. NEVER hand them treats anywhere else unless you are outside training. Everything goes in the bowl. Next teach them to "leave it" by putting food within their reach and watching them and teaching them to leave it alone. When they do, give praise. 

The husband has issues. Hire a dog trainer and kick the man out. At the very least hire a trainer (or reference good guide books) and tell the husband in no uncertain terms that he is being cruel and that is unacceptable. 

(And yes, this is a sign of things to come. My abusive ex SHOT our borer collie for ripping open a bag of dirt in the garage and spreading it all over when we were gone one day. He also struck, yelled at and otherwise intimidated the dog. I should have taken the dog and shot him.)


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

Boogiemaster said:


> Your dog says
> 
> 
> I'm cheaper to feed don't watch porn and don't get angry unless I see a cat.
> ...


Actually his best friend is a cat....lmao


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Dog.
> 
> BTW - I had a particularly stubborn dog that I adopted; her previous owner allowed her on the furniture. I bought 2 "scat mats" (6'x2') to spread out on the sofas when not at home. They emit an ear piercing sound if an animal jumped up on them. (I didn't want the ones that shock an animal.)
> 
> ...


We did work on the "leave it" command in obedience training, it works great as long as you are right there, but if we leave the house or even the room he is right into whatever he can reach. I discovered that if I put papers or books on the sofa he won't go on them so that helped, but the food issue is still there. Do you know of any way to teach a dog to leave food alone even if you are out if the room or house?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I just 'lent out' all three dogs to my various kids. Each one I think is a good match for each.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

mace17 said:


> We did work on the "leave it" command in obedience training, it works great as long as you are right there, but if we leave the house or even the room he is right into whatever he can reach. I discovered that if I put papers or books on the sofa he won't go on them so that helped, but the food issue is still there. Do you know of any way to teach a dog to leave food alone even if you are out if the room or house?


Once the dog has been rewarded often enough by scoring food, the average dog person will not be successful in teaching to dog to leave food alone. Prevention is KEY but it hasn't been prevented and since you're not the most savvy dog person, TBH, your best bet is to manage the environment. 

Don't leave food out, EVER! If you leave food out, the dog will always get to it. So when the dog does what it has always done and scored food, you roll up the newspaper and smack yourself with it! 

I had a newfy that could open and get into ANY trash can ever made, like a camp ground bear! We simply emptied the trash can every night or before we left the house. Can't tell you how many times we came home to his face sticking out of the lid that was stuck around his neck...just like on YouTube. Wish I had taped it. Damn I miss that dog!


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

The dog!

As for training the dog to leave food alone, I agree with the advice never to leave food out. It is far too tempting.

To stop a dog going for bits of food that you might drop accidentally a friend of mine has "accidentally" dropped food items laced with bitter apple or a bit of hot chilli sauce. This taught the dog that not every food item is worth going for and it usually pauses long enough for her to get the food. The "leave it" command is the best option, though.

If you need to leave the room that has food in it, how about requiring the dog to come with you instead of remaining with the food?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Train all the humans not to leave food out. I had two dogs who were notorious food thieves. It was very simple to deal with. No food was left out for them to get.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

mace17 said:


> I told my son tonight that we may have to find a new home for the dog. He was very sad and asked if we could get rid of dad instead.


So what was the point of this thread? Why are you telling your son you may have to get rid of the dog??

You keep getting the same advice over and over and you just carry on as if no one said anything.


----------



## LemiLekySama (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with Hope. Keep the dog, get rid of the *******. Everyone keeps telling you the same thing, but it doesn't really seem like you want to listen.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

Openminded said:


> Train all the humans not to leave food out. I had two dogs who were notorious food thieves. It was very simple to deal with. No food was left out for them to get.


That's what I say! Not sure who's harder to train though, the dog or the humans.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

LemiLekySama said:


> I agree with Hope. Keep the dog, get rid of the *******. Everyone keeps telling you the same thing, but it doesn't really seem like you want to listen.


Although I'd rather keep the dog, realistically it's cheaper to get rid of the dog than divorce the husband.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

A guy here ... definitely the dog over the husband.

I have no idea why people seem to think that yelling at a dog is going to make one bit of difference other than to scare the dog. The dog has no idea what he's being yelled at for. Ridiculous. 

I have never yelled at my dog and she has to be the sweetest most well-behaved dog I've ever had.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Ultimate Funny Guilty Dog Video Compilation 2013 [NEW HD] - YouTube


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

mace17 said:


> Although I'd rather keep the dog, realistically it's cheaper to get rid of the dog than divorce the husband.


Cheaper how?? Is your happiness really worth it? You obviously aren't happy with this man, not to mention he's a complete and utter a$$.

It's sad that you are allowing monetary cost to rule your life this way. Sad for the dog too.


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

mace17 said:


> This may sound silly, but those of you that may have read my other threads know that I have been having issues with my H for awhile. We have a dog that we have had for 4 years, we got him as a puppy. He was never real enthusiatic about the dog, mainly because it wasn't the breed he would have chosen, but he did agree to it at the time. All the care of the dog has been on my all this time, vet bill, medicine, obedience training, cleaning up the yard.... He doesn't like that the dog likes to lay on the sofa and beds, and because the dog is a beagle, he will steal any food within his reach and I haven't been able to break him of that. Other than that he's a good dog, but my H is constantly yelling at him for everything, and then getting upset at me for not being able to make him behave the way he wants him to. Yesterday, H yelled at the dog for being on the sofa, then found out that the dog had eaten some cheese he had left out. He just lost it and kept yelling at the dog, then started throwing stuff at him until he went and hid under the bed. I said this is the last straw, I can deal with this anymore and I put an ad in the paper for the dog. But I wonder if I'm making the wrong choice. Ladies, would you keep the husband or the dog?


The dog everytime .


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

People who treat dogs like that are the lowest.If my husband treated our dogs or fosters like that he would be out.

It isn't about the dog being more important or loving the dog more.It's about the fact that you don't need to be with a person who would treat an innocent being this way.You don't need to be with someone who lashes out and takes all life's frustrations out on another life...even if that other life is furry and can't talk back.

Also,I have to say shame on you for putting an ad in the paper for your dog.You've had this poor thing since it was a puppy.You're the only safety this dog knows and you're just going to put it in the paper??? Find a rescue to work with and act as his foster until they get some people in to adopt him from you.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll turn the tables here and say get rid of the dog. HOWEVER, do not, ever, ever, put an ad in the paper for this. Always go to a rescue organization who will find a proper home for him. As someone said in this post, an ad in the paper attracts the types of people who you don't want having your dog.

The reason I say get rid of the dog is that you clearly shouldn't have one (at least not this one). You adopt/buy a dog (or any other pet) to have for life, not until the animal no longer suits your lifestyle.

Beagles are also particularly challenging and they require the "right" owner. Sure they're cute and have many things about them that are attractive, but they are scent dogs, bred for hunting. If you can't handle this, they're not the breed for you.

Your husband is mildly abusive towards the dog, and this likely won't change. This breed was also not his first choice (which doesn't justify his behaviour), but it sounds like it was a unilateral decision.

Clearly, it hasn't worked out in your, your husband OR the dog's favour, so find him a home where the new owners are prepared to deal with a Beagle personality and will keep him for the rest of his life.

Again, find a rescue organization. Not an ad in the paper and NOT your local pound. Who knows where he'd end up if you use those routes. With a proper rescue organization, the chances increase dramatically that he will find a suitable home in which he can live out the rest of his life being loved and cared for properly.

Then get rid of the husband afterwards.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

alexm said:


> I'll turn the tables here and say get rid of the dog. HOWEVER, do not, ever, ever, put an ad in the paper for this. Always go to a rescue organization who will find a proper home for him. As someone said in this post, an ad in the paper attracts the types of people who you don't want having your dog.
> 
> The reason I say get rid of the dog is that you clearly shouldn't have one (at least not this one). You adopt/buy a dog (or any other pet) to have for life, not until the animal no longer suits your lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Actually I am quite familiar with the personality of a scent hound and I like their personalities, which is why I wanted one. I knew that I would be the one doing all the care, training, and interaction with the dog, so I guess that's why I chose the breed I wanted. He really wanted a border collie or Australian shepherd, and in my opinion, they are hyper and neurotic. At the time, we had agreed on the beagle. He had a friend that had one and he thought it was cute and said it was fine to get one of those. 
I found out later from his older daughters that he is really not a dog person and doesn't care for dogs much at all, so I guess this would have happened no matter what breed we chose.


----------



## DobermanLove (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok...Yanno you confuse me because first you say in another thread that this dog has BIT a passerby, now you say he is "well behaved"...really which is it? You and your husband need some serious counselling or just call it quits, because you keep coming on these boards looking for approval on leaving him, but you don't...you keep using the dog as a tool to complain about his behavior. Seriously give this dog to a rescue for HIS own good. YOU don't even want to put forth the time and effort to train him properly because "inset excuse your husband doesn't believe in training", that is a coup out.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Everyone of you who said dog is completed deluded. Seriously, shame on everyone for trivializing these peoples lives. I don't know if the marriage is salvagable, but your judgements are dehumanizing.

Why is the husband so frustrated? Why is he angry? I've yelled at our dogs, I've acted out in moments of anger. You know why? Because i'm a man and when I feel bad feeling it usually comes out as anger. That's what testosterone does. I"m not proud of it, but also don't think it makes me a worthless person.

He wasn't into the dog, particularly the beagle, but went along with it. And now you are dealing with the consequences.

Sometimes I am disbelieve at how high a standard people on this board expect others to live. Brutal.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

When something disturbs you but not him do you expect him to consider your feelings and act in your favor if it reasonable to do so? 

Why would you keep a dog for 4 yrs knowing that your husband does not like it? Do you like your husband, and/or love him? More than the dog? 

I blame you partly for your husbands loss of patience with the dog. Wave a red flag in my face and I might blow it too. I hope not. You might too, but no one has tested you with an annoying dog for 4 yrs. 

It has been unfair to the poor creature (the dog) to be in a household where one person does not like him. It is unfair to your husband too. For both of them to endure this arrangement for 4 yrs is unconscionable. 

Give the dog to a loving home and make amends to your husband. You have a lot to do to make up for the 4 yrs of disregarding his feelings. If it was the other way around, how would you feel?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

seeking sanity said:


> Everyone of you who said dog is completed deluded. Seriously, shame on everyone for trivializing these peoples lives. I don't know if the marriage is salvagable, but your judgements are dehumanizing.
> 
> Why is the husband so frustrated? Why is he angry? I've yelled at our dogs, I've acted out in moments of anger. You know why? Because i'm a man and when I feel bad feeling it usually comes out as anger. That's what testosterone does. I"m not proud of it, but also don't think it makes me a worthless person.
> 
> ...


First, I have testosterone too ... lots of it ... and I get angry ... but I don't take it out on anybody, including my dog.

Second, you may not have read about her other threads. There is a lot more going on here than the dog.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

This place kills me. "He/ she cheated. Do a 180 and try to make it work." Husband hates the dog. " Get rid of husband." Carry on.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

DobermanLove said:


> Ok...Yanno you confuse me because first you say in another thread that this dog has BIT a passerby, now you say he is "well behaved"...really which is it? You and your husband need some serious counselling or just call it quits, because you keep coming on these boards looking for approval on leaving him, but you don't...you keep using the dog as a tool to complain about his behavior. Seriously give this dog to a rescue for HIS own good. YOU don't even want to put forth the time and effort to train him properly because "inset excuse your husband doesn't believe in training", that is a coup out.


Wait, I have never talked about my dog in another thread and he has never bit anyone. If you can't get you facts straight then don't bother to comment. And I am not looking for approval to leave him, I was looking for way to fix some of the issues in my marriage because I DON'T want to leave him. 
It's people like you that drive people like me away from these forums.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you all who contributed actually thought-out advice, and to those who just said stupid cr*p without bothering to even read, please don't bother to comment. I'm closing this thread now, I don't need the kind of ignorant and hateful comments I've got lately. I appreciate all the advice from those who actually read and considered the problem, so to those people, I'm sorry this is not about you.


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mods, the dog is gone and the H is still iffy so please close this thread.


----------

